# 2 week woodie showing no interest in feeding



## brother52 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm in the U.K and rescued a baby wood pigeon last week that I estimated to be about a week old at the time so 2 weeks old now. Hes gone from a 40g naked fluffy babe to an almost fully feathered 115g babe during that week. My problem is he never shows any interest in feeding, even first thing in the morning he doesn't want to eat. I've seen methods of feeding on you tube where the chicks go mad squeaking and flapping but he does none of this and has become more reluctant/difficult to feed as the weeks gone on. Eventually he turns his back on me which is quite amusing!! Hes pooing well and seems active and healthy. I'm feeding him using the syringe and rubber glove method 3 times a day and hes only having about 10mls each sitting if I'm lucky!I feed him with cooked egg, apple sauce and chick crumb blended to a ketchup consistency. food is always warm, as is he. his mouth seems clear inside., no obstructions. also, the bottom of his crop never seems empty as its slightly squishy (though this could be normal??) but food must be passing through as he poos like crazy!! (this is brown streaked with white and plentiful!!)
Also how long should i keep a heat lamp on him please? sorry for the question overload. I'm new at being a pigeon mum!!
Hes such a dear little thing, id be gutted to lose him now but I'm worried his health will start to decline if this continues. Thank you in advance for any help.
Lisa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Do take a look at this page on care of baby pigeons (incl. wood pigeons).

He may now be about ready to take more solid, hand fed items like (to start) sweetcorn and peas - see the page for how to feed these.

Thanks for taking care of him/her 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/


----------



## brother52 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you John, that's looks like a helpful site, I'm off to explore it in greater detail ( and defrost some peas!!


----------

